

A MIPS R3000 Microprocessor on an FPGA (2002) [pdf] - ColinWright
http://brej.org/papers/report.pdf

======
jcr
There have been a ton of advancements in FPGA's and MIPS cores since 2002, and
there are quite a few R3000 (MIPS I) cores available:

[http://opencores.org/project,ion](http://opencores.org/project,ion)

[http://opencores.org/project,plasma](http://opencores.org/project,plasma)

And there's more info on the Red Star R3000 CPU (the linked PDF) here:

[http://brej.org/red_star/](http://brej.org/red_star/)

~~~
dang
Thanks! Added.

